# Interested in what’s type of pigeon or dove to get



## valflame239 (Apr 10, 2020)

So I’ve been doing research in order to get either a miniature ring neck dove, a diamond dove, or a king pigeon what’s the difference between them all I know some but what are their individual housing needs and requirements


----------

